# IS this normal?



## mirage^^ (Jun 18, 2003)

I have just recently been diagnosed with IBS.I have been off work for a month! The bloating, cramps and 15 runs a day to the washroom have put me on my butt! I am sooooooooooo tired. Mind you I have had all the tests done in this period of time also. Has anyone has to spend this length of time at home before?? I am now on my first day of prescription. Dicetel. Has anyone been on this drug before and has it helped?


----------



## earthgarden (Jun 3, 2003)

I think most people discover things that work for them. I find that Colpermin works for me. It is an over the counter medicine that contains peppermint oil. Destressing also helps , so anything that puts you in a positive frame of mind, exercise is great so swimming works for me, and a sauna helps me to relax and unwind.Good luck.


----------

